# cheap office space in hk



## mopiko (Aug 20, 2013)

is anyone wanna rent a office space in hong kong ?

51 Tsun Yip Street, Kwun Tong, South Building
2 month deposit one month the previous period (rates rent management fees inclusive)
Crystal glass door corridor
From 250 feet to 600 feet of 80 rooms 
starting from $3000 per month
- A large number of existing rental units
- No commission need 
- Another parking, monthly HKD2, 800.00!

Please contact us 24284343 Working Hours Mr.wan

10:00 am-6: 00pm Mon-Friday

10:00 am-1: 00pm sat


----------

